# Layout Bridge



## vmilnik (Jan 12, 2011)

This is my first post of a project I have done about a month ago. I have several other projects on the go will post also. This is a bridge I purchased from www.bridgemangscale.com I added light fixtures and marker lights to the peaks. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thank you 
Vince


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice..My kind of bridge. We built a few here, but not with the center peak on one yet.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

vmilnik said:


> This is my first post of a project I have done about a month ago. I have several other projects on the go will post also. This is a bridge I purchased from www.bridgemangscale.com I added light fixtures and marker lights to the peaks. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thank you
> Vince




It's a nice looking Bridge, But it appears the guy may have DIED or PASSED AWAY so I will steer clear of his site for now.

Boo Boo


----------

